# ASD Tug...on the lookout



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Gents, I was wondering, if anyone knew of an ASD tug for sale? Needs at least around 30T BP...Preferably with Unilever Control. Around 25 Metres in length.

I find ASD's are fantastic tugs and highly maneoverable, please PM me if you know of any available. Thanks Gents! Andy(Scribe)


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Have a look here

http://www.dsboffshore.com/asd-for-sale.php


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Quiney....Very kind of you to post the link! Andy


----------

